# 

## EDZIA

_W tym wątku licytujemy.

Jeszcze raz bardzo serdecznie zapraszamy do wzięcia udziału w tej aukcji.

Podarujmy tym dzieciom trochę słońca w postaci pieniążków na ferie rehabilitacyjne

Edzia i Zacna Spółka czyli DPS i Prodeste

Zakończenie aukcji - 15.10.2013 r., godz. 22.00


Stan aukcji 4.862 zł_

*LISTA FANTÓW*


*Prodeste*:

*1. Konsultacja - Kasiachaa120 zł.*

2. *wywiad z BONO* - *Drop_Inn 25 zł.

3. Aniołek - Kendra 25 zł


4. Srebrna broszka - AniaPe 200 zł*

*5. Serwetka - Franciszka50 20 zł


6. Dzwonek - Kendra 25 zł*

*7. Bombka z Mikołajem - anev 40 zł
*
8. *Śnieżny kwiat - mono 28 - 40 zł*
*

9. Manekin,decoupage - martadela 550 zł*

*10. Wisior, sutasz - Zopafisa 40 zł*

*11. Obrazek "Tulipany" - RD2011 - 50 ZŁ*

*12. Lalka 'Tilda' - martadela 65 zł


13. Srebrne 10 zł z 1999 r, Fryderyk Chopin - Grand 100 zł*

*14. Kubek Hani - Romana101 - 30 zł*

*15. "Latanie - moje życie" H. Reitsch, bpis 100 zł*

*16. Zestaw czterech puzzli drewnianych - joasmok 50 zł*

*17. Szopka bożonarodzeniowa - wolidpl - 120 zł*

*18. Płyta zespołu Byle do Góry & Labolare - Kasiachaa - 55 zł*

*19. Półlitrowy słoik powietrza z poprzedniego turnusu-zimowiska - AniaPe 100 zł*

*20. TOMB RAIDER* -* Romana101- 40zł

*21. Impreza urodzinowa w Sali Zabaw Bajkowo w Opolu - bez ceny wywoławczej

*22. Płyta zespołu NeoKlez - Zochna - 100 zł*

*23. Maska wenecka - netbet - 105 zł*

*24. Przytul Bąbla! - wolidpl 65 zł*

25. Kolekcjonerskie monety o nominale 2 zł z 2010 r.
- Kalwaria Zebrzydowska - cena wywoławcza 10 zł 
- Bitwa Warszawska 1920 - 90 rocznica - cena wywoławcza 10 zł
- Grunwald 1410 - cena wywoławcza 10 zł
- Miechów - cena wywoławcza 10 zł

*26. Nalewka Mazurska, porzeczkowo-wiśniowa od Babci Piotrusia. 1,5 litra! - kamil m. - 150 zł*

*27. ZZCP - piosenka dla Ciebie - jaro2710 - 220 zł*

*28. "Od niemowlęcia do dwulatka" - lady in red 20 zł*

*29. Kaczuszka od Juliusza - cronin 25 zł*

*30. Świeczka autorstwa Juliusza - kontradmiral86 - 25 zł*

*31. Kurtka skórzana - Edzia 40 zł*

*32. Filiżanka z porcelany bolesławieckiej - EdytaM - 80 zł*

*33. Przepiękny wisiorek z łańcuszkiem wysadzany kryształkami Swarovskiego - Karina Tuin - 150 zł*

*34. Bransoletka wykonana przez terapeutkę z Poradni Prodeste - hanni1907 - 55 zł*

35. Dwuosobowe zaproszenie na koncert PUSHKIN KIEV KLEZMER BAND – „WESELE Z ODESSY!”, Katowice, *AUKCJA KOŃCZY SIĘ W NIEDZIELĘ, 6.10.2013, o godz. 12.00* - cena wywoławcza: 10 zł 

[B]36. Dwuosobowe zaproszenie na koncert KROKE & NEOKLEZ, Katowice, *AUKCJA KOŃCZY SIĘ WE WTOREK, 8.10.2013, O GODZ. 12.00 - Tojeto 20 zł* 

37. Dwuosobowe zaproszenie na koncert TRZASKA, ROGIŃSKI, MORETTI – „SHOFAR”, Katowice, *AUKCJA KOŃCZY SIĘ W ŚRODĘ, 9.10.2013, o godz. 12.00* - cena wywoławcza: 10 zł

38. Dwuosobowe zaproszenie na koncert SEAN NOONAN „A GAMBLER’S HAND”, Katowice, *AUKCJA KOŃCZY SIĘ W ŚRODĘ, 9.10.2013, o godz. 12.00*., cena wywoławcza: 10 zł

*39. Rysunek Jasia - takajednaja - 12 zł*

*40. Medalion na łańcuszku - agna16 - 90 zł*

*41. Różane pudełeczko na drobiazgi od Natalki - katkam 110 zł*

*42. Ogromny kot pluszak, wys. 80 cm - rasia - 60 zł*

*43. Ogromna żyrafa pluszak, wys. ok 55 cm - tereska77 - 80 zł*

*44. Bransoletka z łańcuszkiem w kolorze srebrnym - max-maniacy 30 zł*

45. Łańcuszek i kolczyki - cena wywoławcza - 15 zł

*46. Łańcuszek i kolczyki - Rynka - 20 zł*

*47. Zestaw 2 x kolczyki + wisiorek - Rynka - 20 zł*

*48. Naszyjnik i kolczyki "Czary-mary" - rękodzieło - Agduś 50 zł*

*49. Sukienka Le dressing d'alisson maElla - Ivonesca - 30 zł*

50. Dwa bony upominkowe na zabieg rekonstrukcji włosów i strzyżenie do salonu Euphoria w Opolu. 
*50a. bon nr 1 - a_kotki_dwa 40 zł*
*50b. bon nr 2 - a_kotki_dwa 40 zł*

51. Oryginalny znaczek pamiątkowy z olimpiady w Atlancie z 1996 r. - cena wywoławcza 20 zł

*52. Moneta 200 ("starych") zł z roku 1974 wydana z okazji XXXlecia PRL - Kendra - 35 zł*

53. "Baśnie dla dzieci" Hansa Christiana Andersena - cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

*54. "101 dalmatyńczyków" - basiah2 - 20 zł.*

*55. "Hefalumpy" - Jiggy 20 zł.*

*56. A.A. Milne "Chatka Puchatka" - Jiggy 20 zł.*

*57. A.A. Milne "Kubuś Puchatek" - Maciejka2 - 20 zł.*

*58. Wino domowe własnej roboty - malaga, gronowe, półwytrawne z 2006 r. - Maciejka2 - 40 zł.

59. Deska ozdobna do krojenia pieczywa, decoupage - lotta ulAwanturników - 15 zł.*

*60. Zawieszka 'Welcome to our home" - max-maniacy 15 zł.*

*61. Zawieszka 'A clean house..." - agna16 - 10 zł.*

62. Pojemnik na kawę - słoik ozdobiony techniką decoupage - cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

*63. Zawieszka "Bless this home..." - a_kotki_dwa 35 zł.*

64. Drewniana zakładka nr 1 "Sami swoi" - cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

*65. Drewniana zakładka nr 2 "Sami swoi" - rasia 20 zł.*

66. Drewniana zakładka nr 3 "Sami swoi" - cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

*67. Drewniana zakładka nr 4 "Sami swoi" - DPS 20 zł.*

*68. Drewniana zakładka nr 5 "Sami swoi" - martadela 30 zł.*

69. Drewniana zakładka nr 6 "Sami swoi" - cena wywoławcza 10 zł.


*Żelka*:

*1. Chustecznik - magste 100 zł


2. Wieszaczek - Edzia 60 zł*
*

3. Pudełko na herbatę - Jiggy 150 zł*



*Zochna:*

*Komplet kuchenny : fartuszek + łapki z motywem lawendy - kontradmiral86 - 50 zł.*



*Nefer:*

Słynne na całym Forum nalewki

*1. 0,7 wiśniówki tegorocznej - anula1968 - 410 zł*

*2. 0,5 pigwówki 2012 - rasia 100 zł*


*Prababka*:

*Serwetka - DPS 20 zł*


*ROZTRZEPANA 83*:

*Własnoręcznie wyszywane serce dla dzieci - bpis 40 zł.*


*Mymyk_KSK:*

*Kolczyki sutasz labradoryt i szafiry - ngel 80 zł*


*Anna Wiśniewska*:

*Kartka na urodziny i zakładka do książki, scrapbooking - annalubowinska - 50 zł*


*ngel*:

*Zestaw Tommy Hilfiger, woda toaletowa (50 ml) EAU DE PREP oraz żel pod prysznic z tej samej linii 100 ml, zestaw nowy, oryginalny, idealny na prezent - Martadela 70 zł*

----------


## EZS

no to zaczynam
srebrna broszka z Prodeste (motylek) 40 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

> no to zaczynam
> srebrna broszka z Prodeste (motylek) 40 zł.


EZS, dziękujemy! :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

*Wieszaczek Żelki - 60 zł* :smile:

----------


## DPS

Dzwonek świąteczny szydełkowy z Prodeste - 20 zł.  :big grin:

----------


## agalind

Edzia, wrzuć w pierwszym poście odnośnik do fantów, plisssss :smile:

----------


## Kasia_de

konsultacja - 50 zł

----------


## Prodeste

> konsultacja - 50 zł


 :smile:  Dziękujemy :smile:

----------


## dors

śnieżny kwiat- 20zł

----------


## Prodeste

> śnieżny kwiat- 20zł


 :smile:

----------


## MIrek Bochamn

Srebrne 10 zł z 1999 r, Fryderyk Chopin - 50zł

----------


## Prodeste

> Srebrne 10 zł z 1999 r, Fryderyk Chopin - 50zł


 :smile:  Dziękujemy :smile:

----------


## Zochna

Chciałam uprzejmie donieść  :wink: , że w postach Prodeste z przedmiotami do licytacji 9,10,11 nie działają link'i. Czy można prosić o ponowne wklejenie zdjęć ?

----------


## Kasia_de

do kiedy trwa aukcja bom ślepa i nie widzę?

----------


## martadela

Poproszę nr 9 - Manekin, 
100zł

Jak duży jest ten manekin??  :smile:

----------


## martadela

Żelkowe pudełko na herbatę - 80zł

----------


## Prodeste

> Chciałam uprzejmie donieść , że w postach Prodeste z przedmiotami do licytacji 9,10,11 nie działają link'i. Czy można prosić o ponowne wklejenie zdjęć ?


Poprawimy :smile: 




> do kiedy trwa aukcja bom ślepa i nie widzę?


Zakładamy dwa tygodnie, ale dokładny termin jest jeszcze uzgadnianiy.




> Poproszę nr 9 - Manekin, 
> 100zł
> 
> Jak duży jest ten manekin??


Dowiemy się :smile: 




> Żelkowe pudełko na herbatę - 80zł


 :smile:

----------


## mono28

Śnieżny kwiat - 40 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

Mam nadzieję, że już wszystkie linki działają bez problemu :smile:

----------


## MyszaAJ

Manekin - wygląda pięknie, dam 150 zł  :Smile: 

marzę, żeby kiedyś mój syn pojechał z Prodeste na zimowisko...  kupiłabym kilka manekinów, żeby się udało  :Smile:

----------


## lady in red

Dawno mnie tu nie było a chciałabym się właćzyć do aukcji i również pomóc  :smile: 
Nie mam czasu wszystkiego nadrobić  :roll eyes: 
Czy ktoś licytuje puzle dla dziecka  :roll eyes: ?
Ile ewentualnie stoją(abym mogła przebić ?  :tongue:

----------


## Prodeste

> Dawno mnie tu nie było a chciałabym się właćzyć do aukcji i również pomóc 
> Nie mam czasu wszystkiego nadrobić 
> Czy ktoś licytuje puzle dla dziecka ?
> Ile ewentualnie stoją(abym mogła przebić ?


*Lady*, spójrz na pierwszą stronę tego wątku.
Tam jest lista wszystkich przedmiotów i ich obecnych cen.
Puzzle kosztują teraz 50 zł.
 :smile:

----------


## lady in red

> *Lady*, spójrz na pierwszą stronę tego wątku.
> Tam jest lista wszystkich przedmiotów i ich obecnych cen.
> Puzzle kosztują teraz 50 zł.


Dzięi za odpowiedz  :smile: .
Zaraz tam looknę  :yes:

----------


## martadela

Manekin 550.
"Przytul babla" 60 zlociszy

Woda toaletowa 70zlotych dukatow.

Ps. nie mam polskich znakow w telefonie....

----------


## Prodeste

> Manekin 550.
> "Przytul babla" 60 zlociszy
> 
> Woda toaletowa 70zlotych dukatow.
> 
> Ps. nie mam polskich znakow w telefonie....


*Martadela*, damy radę i bez polskich znaków :smile: 
Dziękujemy :smile:

----------


## melua

49. sukienka - 27 zł

----------


## MamaMateuszka

Ivonesca to ja jestem mamą Mateuszka, podopiecznego Prodeste i dziękuje za licytowanie biżuterii nr 48, którą przekazała moja koleżanka. To jest naprawdę wspaniała robota najwyższej jakości i jak ją zobaczysz to będziesz zachwycona! Dori ma niebanalny talent do robienia wspaniałych rzeczy i ogromne serce. Te jej małe cudeńka wygrały wiele konkursów, dlatego bo są właśnie takie idealne. Bardzo polecam tą biżuterię.
Jednocześnie cieszę się, że w końcu udało się chociaż jedną rzecz z tych zgłoszonych przez moją skromną osobę ruszyć (bo źle mi było)  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  Bardzo dziękuję i powodzenia w licytacji.

----------


## Prodeste

> 49. sukienka - 27 zł


*Melua*, dziękujemy :smile:

----------


## agna16

:Confused:  no to ja za maskę 80zł

----------


## Prodeste

> no to ja za maskę 80zł


Dziękujemy, agna :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> EDYTKA 
> TO proszę FILIŻANKĘ bolesławiecką za - 70 zł


Nie lubie " 7 " ... poprosze filizanke boleslawiecka za *80 zl.* 
 :bye:

----------


## Jiggy

Witam, to ja zalicytuję kilka rzeczy:

za pudełko na herbatę od Żelki dam 150 zł,
nr 44 od Prodeste. Bransoletka z łańcuszkiem w kolorze srebrnym - 20 zl
nr 52 od Prodeste. Moneta 200 ("starych") zł z roku 1974 wydana z okazji XXXlecia PRL - 30 zł

----------


## netbet

> no to ja za maskę 80zł


.... za maskę 85 zyli... :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Kendra

Witam się i ja  :smile: 
nr 52 od Prodeste. Moneta 200 ("starych") zł z roku 1974 wydana z okazji XXXlecia PRL - 35 zł 
nr 3 Aniołek : 25 zł

----------


## RD2011

Hmmm ! Jeśli nie filiżanka do której  już  się  zdążyłam
"przywiązać" :smile: 
Więc  proszę  o obrazek z  tulipanami  za -  35  zł  :smile:  :smile:  :bye:

----------


## hanni1907

34 proszę za 55zł

----------


## lady in red

To ja poproszę książkę "Od niemowlaka do 2-latka" za 20 zł  :smile:

----------


## Prodeste

*EdytaM, Jiggy, netbet, Kendra, RD2011, basiah2, hanni1907, lady in red* dziękujemy :smile:

----------


## tereska77

17. Szopka bożonarodzeniowa  za 60zl poprosze.

----------


## Prodeste

> 17. Szopka bożonarodzeniowa  za 60zl poprosze.


Dziękujemy Teresko :smile:

----------


## agna16

> .... za maskę 85 zyli...
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


No to maskę za 90 zł poproszę  :yes:

----------


## Prodeste

> No to maskę za 90 zł poproszę


Dziękujemy, Agna :smile:

----------


## Kendra

58. Wino : 30 zł
6. Dzwonek:  25 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> 58. Wino : 30 zł
> 6. Dzwonek: 25 zł


 :hug: Dzięki

----------


## Dzika Mrówka

Witam i przyłączam się do akcji - poproszę serce od Roztrzepanej83 za 36,00 zł.
Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## Żelka

63. Zawieszka "Bless this home..." - cena wywoławcza 30 zł. 
Poproszę tą piękną zawieszkę. Będzie w sam raz na prezent!

----------


## DPS

Drewniana zakładka nr 4 - moja ci ona!  :big grin: 
20 zł.

----------


## Maciejka2

Witam,
Poproszę winko (nr 58 ) dla mnie : 40 zł 
i książeczkę "Kubuś Puchatek" dla nieletnich   :smile:   : 20zł

----------


## Prodeste

*Dzika Mrówko, Żelko, DPS, Maciejko* dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> No to maskę za 90 zł poproszę


95 dam.... i chcę zabrać :Lol:

----------


## wolidpl

Szopka bożonarodzeniowa - 65zł
 Przytul Bąbla!- 65zł

----------


## Jiggy

To ja poproszę jeszcze:
55. "Hefalumpy" - za 20 zl
56. A.A. Milne "Chatka Puchatka" - 20 zl

----------


## Prodeste

*Netbet, wolidpl, Jiggy* serdecznie dziękujemy w imieniu dzieciaków :smile:

----------


## agna16

> 95 dam.... i chcę zabrać


hmmm ... jako że też chcę zabrać to 100 zł za maskę  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Zaglądam tylko czy Ktoś mi nie ciapnął mojej zawieszki.  :big lol:  I bardzo dziękuję Tym którzy tak dzielnie o moje fanty zabiegają. Nie wiem do kiedy trwa aukcja, może Moderatorzy powiedzą? Bo moje fanty nie są u mnie, są u DPS. Wysłałam do Niej jeszcze latem, bo nie wiedziałam, czy teraz w tym okresie ja będę miała możliwość uczestniczenia w aukcji. Więc DPS miała w razie czego wystawić i powysyłać dla mnie.
No i się okazało, że teraz DPS musiała pilnie wyjechać do Anglii na dwa tygodnie, więc na wysyłkę moich fantów będzie trzeba poczekać aż DPS wróci do Polski. Mam nadzieję, że to nie jest jakiś problem, że dopiero za dwa tygodnie będzie możliwa wysyłka tych fantów.  :yes: 
Za usterki najmocniej przepraszam!!!  :yes:

----------


## DPS

Wyślę zaraz po powrocie, solennie obiecuję!  :yes: 
Agna, serdecznie dziękujemy!  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

> Zaglądam tylko czy Ktoś mi nie ciapnął mojej zawieszki.  I bardzo dziękuję Tym którzy tak dzielnie o moje fanty zabiegają. Nie wiem do kiedy trwa aukcja, może Moderatorzy powiedzą?


Zelcia aukcja do 15 pazdziernika  :hug: ( wtorek ) godz 22 : 00 ......

----------


## Żelka

Ok, dzięki. DPS już napisała, że jak tylko wróci to prześlę moje fanty. Dzięki Dziewczyny.

----------


## a_kotki_dwa

A ja bardzo proszę dwa bony upominkowe, nr 50, każdy po 40 zł :yes:

----------


## martadela

Poproszę zakładkę Sami Swoi nr 5 za 30zł

----------


## klaraja

48 naszyjnik czary-mary poproszę 30 zł

----------


## DPS

A_kotki_dwa, Martadela, Klaraja - serdecznie dziękujemy!!!  :big grin:

----------


## lotta_ulAwanturników

Deseczkę za 15 zł poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Prodeste

*Basiu, Lotta*, dziękujemy :yes: 


W imieniu 15 dzieci i ich rodzin dziękujemy Wam wszystkim za kolejny dzień tej przepięknej, wyjątkowej aukcji, :hug:

----------


## DPS

Dzień dobry - mam nadzieję, że dzisiaj, przy niedzieli, aukcja zacznie powoli zbliżać się do efektownego finiszu!  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

No dobra  - kurtka skórzana - 40 zł :smile:

----------


## Kasiachaa

Licytacje kończą siė 15 października, taka informacja jest w pierwszym poście. 
Czy coś przegapiłam?

----------


## EDZIA

> Licytacje kończą siė 15 października, taka informacja jest w pierwszym poście. 
> Czy coś przegapiłam?


Jasne* Kasiachaa*-masz rację - nic nie przegapiłaś

Siła przyzwyczajenia dotychczasowe licytacje zwykle kończyły się w niedzielę - przepraszam :bash:

----------


## RD2011

Podbijam  swoją  uprzednią  cenę   za  obrazek  z  TULIPANAMI    -   do  50 zł

 :bye:

----------


## netbet

> hmmm ... jako że też chcę zabrać to 100 zł za maskę


żeby ja zabrać trza zapłacić 105 zł - bo tyle dam,,, :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## DPS

Edziu, RD, Netbet - dziękujemy!!!  :big grin: 
No fakt, przyzwyczajenie z terminem aukcji zrobiło swoje...  :bash:   :oops:

----------


## agna16

> żeby ja zabrać trza zapłacić 105 zł - bo tyle dam,,,
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


OK za taką kwotę mogę oddać maskę NETbet  :yes:  
ale podbijam wcześniejszą cenę za medalion z łańcuszkiem do 50zł, bo aż wstyd dać mniej za coś tak pięknego.
Dodatkowo poproszę zawieszkę 'A clean house..." za 10 zł - mąż mi kazał, będzie używał w swojej obronie  :big lol: 
i chyba mamy okrągłą sumkę 4500 zł !!!   :smile: ))

----------


## Prodeste

*Agna*, bardzo dziękujemy :smile: 
Serdeczne pozdrowienia dla męża :yes: 

Niniejszym aukcja osiągnęła pułap 4500 zł!

Dziękujemy Wam za kolejny dzień tej niezwykłej aukcji, dziękujemy, że jesteście z nami, że chcecie pomagać dzieciakom i dawać siebie innym.
Wasze zaangażowanie jest dla wszystkich rodzin dzieci będących podopiecznymi naszej Fundacji ogromnie wzruszające.
Dziękujemy jeszcze raz.

----------


## bpis

Uff! Zdążyłam prawie w ostatniej chwili!
Poproszę: 
1) od ROZTRZEPANA 83:
Własnoręcznie wyszywane serce dla dzieci - 40 zł,
2) 15. "Latanie - moje życie" H. Reitsch, - 100zł (oczywiście z dedykacją  :yes: )

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Ups.Sorki. Kabaretu nie oglądałam ale właśnie wróciłam z koncertu  Gordona Haskella i jestem tak pozytywnie nastawina do świata, że za wiśnióweczkę ( skoro się Zbysiu tak o nią bije to musi być wyśmienita ) daję 400zł 
> l


*0,7 wiśniówki tegorocznej* 401 :razz:

----------


## Prodeste

*Bpis, Zbigniewie*, dziękujemy :hug:

----------


## Ivonesca

28. komplet czary-mary 35 zł

----------


## Ivonesca

49. sukienka 30 zł

----------


## DPS

Ivo - dziękujemy, kochana!  :hug:

----------


## Prababka

Wysokich lotów,bpis :big grin: Ja usiądę obok żyrafy (nr43)-45 zł :yes:

----------


## tereska77

> Szopka bożonarodzeniowa - 65zł


70zl :big tongue:

----------


## Prodeste

*Prababko, Teresko*, dziękujemy :hug:

----------


## klaraja

czary-mary za 40 zł poproszę

----------


## katkam

Różane pudełeczko na drobiazgi od Natalki - 110 zł

----------


## max-maniacy

witam, licytuję pierwszy raz i mam nadzieję, że zrobię to jak należy.
a więc: 
44. bransoletka z łańcuszkiem - 30 zł,
60. zawieszka "welcome..." - 15 zł.
 :smile:

----------


## Prodeste

*Klaraja, Katkam, Max-maniacy* serdecznie dziękujemy Wam :smile: 

Za chwilę zacznie się ostatni dzień tej fantastycznej aukcji. W imieniu dzieciaków dziękujemy Wam wszystkim za dzisiejszą solidną porcję wzruszeń  :hug: 
Spokojnej nocy :good night:

----------


## wolidpl

Szopka bożonarodzeniowa - 75zł  :big tongue:

----------


## EDZIA

> Szopka bożonarodzeniowa - 75zł


*Dziękujemy*  :wiggle:

----------


## tereska77

> Szopka bożonarodzeniowa - 75zł

----------


## Agduś

Rzutem na taśmę spróbuję wylicytować sobie piękny naszyjnik w piekielnych kolorach (kolczyki oddam Młodej, bo nie mam dziur w uszach).
Takoż: fant nr. 48 od Prodeste czyli naszyjnik i kolczyki za 50 zł poproszę.

----------


## a_kotki_dwa

Ja podobnym rzutem na taśmę zawieszkę nr 63 za 35 zł :smile:

----------


## Prodeste

*Agduś, a_kotki_dwa,* dziękujemy :smile: 

A *Tereska*  myśli... :wink:

----------


## magste

A *Tereska*  myśli... :wink: [/QUOTE]

 zaczynam pomalutku pakować  :Confused:   :bye:

----------


## rasia

40. 60,- pln
43. 50,- pln
65. 20,- pln

----------


## rasia

Aaaa... i pigwówka Nefci 100,- PLN

----------


## tereska77

*wolidpl*  czaisz sie w poblizu? :big grin:

----------


## tereska77

> A *Tereska*  myśli...


Tereska udaje, ze sobie szopke odpuscila :cool:

----------


## Prodeste

*Magste*, pakuj, pakuj :yes: 

*Rasiu*, dziękujemy :hug: 

*Teresko*, kiepska jesteś w udawaniu :wink:  :big lol:

----------


## agna16

> 40. 60,- pln
> 43. 50,- pln
> 65. 20,- pln


o nie medalion nr 40 musi być mój  :tongue:  daję 70 zł  :bye:

----------


## tereska77

43. Ogromna żyrafa pluszak, wys. ok 55 cm - rasia - 50 zł


60zl :smile:

----------


## Prodeste

*Agna, Teresko*, dziękujemy :hug:

----------


## anula1968

no to ja proszę wiśnióweczkę za 410  :big grin: 



> *0,7 wiśniówki tegorocznej* 401

----------


## Prodeste

*Anula*, dziekujemy :hug: 

To chyba najdroższa wiśnióweczka w Polsce :smile:

----------


## rasia

Kot pluszak 60,-
Żyrafa 70,-
Medalion 80,-

----------


## Prodeste

*Rasiu*, dziękujemy w imieniu dzieciaków!! :smile:

----------


## tereska77

Zyrafa 80zl :roll eyes:

----------


## tereska77

szopka 80zl :big grin:

----------


## rasia

Echhh... Teresko...  :Lol:

----------


## tereska77

Wiem :big grin:

----------


## wolidpl

szopka - 85zł

----------


## agna16

medalion 90 zł  :bye:

----------


## tereska77

90zl szopka

----------


## wolidpl

Szopka bożonarodzeniowa - 105zł

----------


## tereska77

110

----------


## wolidpl

szopka - 120

----------


## rasia

Żyrafa... Jedzie do...... Tereski  :big lol:

----------


## tereska77

nie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tereska77

moja szopka :Mad:

----------


## wolidpl

tereska77 :wave:

----------


## tereska77

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Prodeste

Jesteście NIESAMOWICI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dziękujemy :hug: 


I idziemy se teraz pochlipać w kącie ze wzruszenia... :hug:

----------


## tereska77

pograzylam sie w zalu i rozpaczy........................

----------


## wolidpl

:wave:

----------


## Prodeste

*Teresko*, nieee nooo... nie pogrążaj się, prosimy.. :hug:

----------


## wolidpl

tereska77 dziękuje za pasjonującą walkę do samego końca

----------


## tereska77

nie moge uwierzyc, ze poleglam w tej walce :bash: 


*wolidpl*

----------


## tereska77

dobrze, ze chociaz zyrafe na otarcie lez dostane

----------


## Redakcja

*Kochani, 
dziękujemy za piękne wydarzenie na forum. Ta aukcja wpisała się w historię wielu wspaniałych charytatywnych działań na forum. 

**Dziękujemy wszystkim, którzy wystawili różne piękne przedmioty. I tym, którzy te skarby wylicytowali.
**
Dziękujemy niezawodnej Prodeste za inicjatywę i pracowite prowadzenie aukcji. Mamy nadzieję, że jeszcze nie raz będziemy mogli pomagać na forum Fundacji Prodeste, tak jak pomagamy od lat Ognisku Marymont. Mamy nadzieję, że forum będzie pomagać także innym dzieciom, którym jest trudniej. 

**A wszystko dzięki Wam, niezawodnym Forumowiczom. Tylko dzięki Wam wydarza się tak wiele dobrego na forum. Dziękujemy*  :smile:

----------


## Zochna

A to już koniec ??  Dopiero udało mi się zalogować - czy mogę jeszcze rzutem na taśmę płytę Neo Klez za stówkę wylicytować ? Proszę  :smile:

----------


## Prodeste

Redakcja tu rządzi :smile: 

Redakcjo?....

----------


## rasia

Nie płacz... Żyrafę Ci zostawilam...  :wink:

----------


## Zochna

> Redakcja tu rządzi
> 
> Redakcjo?....


Nalegam Redakcjo  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Właśnie trwa mecz Anglia - Polska. Zochna może licytować według czasu londyńskiego.

----------


## tereska77

> Nie płacz... Żyrafę Ci zostawilam...



dzieki :hug:

----------


## Prodeste

Jaki mecz???  :smile: 
Redakcjo, dziękujemy :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Właśnie trwa mecz Anglia - Polska. Zochna może licytować według czasu londyńskiego.


Zwłaszcza, że *Zochna* rzutem na taśmę sama siebie przebija :cool:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Zochna

> Jaki mecz???


No, Anglia-Polska  :smile:  
fut-bol  :wink: 
Senkju Redakcjo  :smile:  

Proszę mi tam odpowiednio zapisać - dziękuję  :smile: 
Chciałam tez dodać , że bardzo tu doborowe towarzystwo  :smile:  I co ciekawe, trunki procentowe chodziły najwyżej  - jak na forum BUDOWLANE przystało  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## Prodeste

Spieszymy aktualizować stan aukcji :smile: 



Ps. *Zochno*, przeczytaliśmy "tynki procentowe" :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Żelka

Dziękuję forumowiczom którzy licytowali moje fanty, swój adres do przesyłki proszę podać na pw do DPS. Wysyłka nastąpi jak Tylko DPS wróci a Anglii, czyli za mniej więcej 2 tygodnie.

----------


## swojaczka

Nię zdążyłam"odbić" szkatułki na drobiazgi,ale zaproponowaną kwotę przekażę (pojutrze)  :yes:

----------


## Prodeste

> Nię zdążyłam"odbić" szkatułki na drobiazgi,ale zaproponowaną kwotę przekażę (pojutrze)


*Swojaczko*, bardzo wzruszający to gest.
Dziękujemy Ci w imieniu dzieciaków. :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> Dotychczasowe licytacje zwykle kończyły się w niedzielę - przepraszam


Tak tak EDZIU trzeba z tym cos zrobic ... wiesz jaka jest moja sytuacja 7 godzin roznicy .... miedzy nami  :bash:  wiec jak Wy konczycie licytacje to ja jeszcze w pracy jestem .... tym samym nie moge byc na finiszu.  :ohmy:  nastepnym razem konczymy licytowanie w niedziele PLIZZZZZZZ  :popcorn: Na szczescie " moja " filizanka ocalala UFFFFFFFFF  :roll eyes: ..... 
Teraz jak zwykle przelew na podane konto , a do kogo mam przeslac potwierdzenie przelewu  :Confused:

----------


## Edyta M

Juz wiem  do Prodeste  :bye:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Trudno , nalewki tegorocznej nie będzie , ale z nałogiem trzeba walczyć . :sad: 
No ale dlaczego dzieci mają nie jechać na zimowisko ? 

Przeznaczona kwota zostanie przelana . :wink: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich uczestników aukcji
 :bye:

----------


## Dzika Mrówka

Już koniec !!!! ????
A mi się rano przypomniało i kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurka  :mad: 
A miałam na celowniku zakładkę 69 sami swoi - o ile się nie mylę, nikt jej nie licytował, to może da się jeszcze coś zrobic ???  :yes: 
W każdym razie płacę "od rączki" 15,00 zł, o ile dostanę zgodę  :cool: 
Miłego dnia!!!

----------


## Grand

Moneta z Chopinem, którą wylicytowałem jest warta 225 zł. Taką kwotę więc wpłacę

----------


## Drop_Inn

Tak dla pewności - czy pieniądze należy wpłacać bezpośrednio na konto widoczne na stronie Prodeste?  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Tak dla pewności - czy pieniądze należy wpłacać bezpośrednio na konto widoczne na stronie Prodeste?





> Wpłat za wylicytowane przedmioty należy dokonywać na konto:
> 
> *Fundacja Prodeste**
> ul. Oleska 121
> 45-231 Opole
> 
> 82 1750 1194 0000 0000 2120 2584
> 
> tytuł przelewu: FM* _nick DAROWIZNA NA ZIMOWISKO
> ...


*PAMIĘTAJCIE O PRAWIDŁOWYM TYTULE PRZELEWU* - *FM* _nick - DAROWIZNA NA ZIMOWISKO

Procedura po wpłacie pieniążków na konto






 Napisał Prodeste


Codziennie będziemy tutaj umieszczać nicki osób, które dokonają wpłaty za wylicytowany przedmiot na aukcji (dlatego prosimy pamiętać o podawanie nicku w tytule przelewu, wg wzoru w poście EDZI powyżej). 
Bardzo prosimy osoby, których nicki tutaj się pojawią o przesłanie nam na pw adresów do przesyłki wylicytowanego przedmiotu.
Dziękujemy









_

----------


## kontradmiral86

Witam,
Przelew zrobiony,potwierdzenia wysłane :wink: 
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## EDZIA

Bieżące informacje o wpłatach pojawiać się będą w temacie* " Dane do przelewu-nr konta"*

----------


## Prodeste

> Trudno , nalewki tegorocznej nie będzie , ale z nałogiem trzeba walczyć .
> No ale dlaczego dzieci mają nie jechać na zimowisko ? 
> 
> Przeznaczona kwota zostanie przelana .
> 
> pozdrawiam wszystkich uczestników aukcji


Zbyszku, serdecznie Ci dziękujemy za ten piękny gest :yes: 




> Już koniec !!!! ????
> A mi się rano przypomniało i kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurka 
> A miałam na celowniku zakładkę 69 sami swoi - o ile się nie mylę, nikt jej nie licytował, to może da się jeszcze coś zrobic ??? 
> W każdym razie płacę "od rączki" 15,00 zł, o ile dostanę zgodę 
> Miłego dnia!!!


Redakcja tu rządzi :smile: 
Redakcjo?..... :cool:

----------


## Prodeste

W kwestiach formalnych - tak jak jest napisane w wątku Dane do przelewu
pieniądze należy  przelać na konto Fundacji, informację o tym, że pieniądze wpłynęły podamy w tym samym wątku.
Jeśli ktoś nie znajdzie swojego nicku, prosimy o informację na pw.

Po dokonaniu wpłaty bardzo prosimy o informację na naszą skrzynkę tutaj na FM, na jaki adres Ofiarodawcy/Fundacja Prodeste mają/ma przesłać wylicytowaną rzecz.

W razie wątpliwości czy pytań prosimy pisać na pw.
 :smile:

----------


## anula1968

Ponieważ z nałogiem należy walczyć stopniowo więc  podzielę się z Tobą naleweczką :tongue:

----------


## anula1968

Powyższa wypowiedź adresowana jest do Zbigniew100 :smile:

----------


## Prababka

Teresko77-gratuluję wygranej !(choć żyrafie zazdroszczę :smile: ) Proponowaną swoją kwotę już przelałam :smile: ))
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich :bye:

----------


## Zochna

> Witam,
> Przelew zrobiony,potwierdzenia wysłane
> Dziękuję i pozdrawiam


Haniu, nie jestem pewna czy moją pw odpowiedz dotrze - bo mój internet już 15 minut ją mieli :roll eyes:  

W każdym razie - wiadomość odebrałam, namiary posiadam, bardzo, bardzo dziękuję za Twoją licytację i jutro wysyłam.

Muszę  też _uprzejmie donieść_ , że Hania zrobiła przelew na większą kwotę niż wylicytowana - zapewne przez pomyłkę  :wink:  

serdecznie pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Haniu, nie jestem pewna czy moją pw odpowiedz dotrze - bo mój internet już 15 minut ją mieli 
> 
> W każdym razie - wiadomość odebrałam, namiary posiadam, bardzo, bardzo dziękuję za Twoją licytację i jutro wysyłam.
> 
> Muszę  też _uprzejmie donieść_ , że Hania zrobiła przelew na większą kwotę niż wylicytowana - zapewne przez pomyłkę  
> 
> serdecznie pozdrawiam


Joasiu pw dotarła.
Wylicytowana kwota jest z małą góreczką dla równego rachunku :wink: 
Przelew jak pisałam zbiorczy ponieważ stałam się jeszcze
posiadaczką świeczki od Juliusza.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tereska77

Wlasnie zrobilam przelew, ale nie wiem jak przeslac potwierdzenie :Confused:  Jak dodac zalacznik do PW?

----------


## Prodeste

Prosimy, aby nie przesyłać nam potwierdzeń, bo nie ogarniemy całości :smile: 
Postanowiliśmy, że będziemy sprawdzać wpływy na konto Fundacji i wtedy przekazywać dane Ofiarodawcom, aby przesłali wylicytowana rzecz.
Prosimy więc tylko o przesłanie nam adresu pocztowego na pw tutaj, na FM, na który ma iść przesyłka. :smile:

----------


## Prodeste

W wątku 'dane do przelewu' umieściliśmy nicki osób, od których wpłaty zostały zaksięgowane na koncie Fundacji Prodeste.

*Bardzo prosimy o przysyłanie na pw danych do wysyłki*

----------


## kontradmiral86

Pragnę donieść,że lawendowy komplecik kuchenny od Zochny
już jest u mnie :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję

----------


## Zochna

> Pragnę donieść,że lawendowy komplecik kuchenny od Zochny
> już jest u mnie
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję


ach ta nasza poczta - błyskawica  :smile:  cieszę się i dziękuje za info - pozdrowienia  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Moja wpłata, to cegiełka dla Dzieci, nie jest wpłatą za wylicytowaną rzecz, dlatego też adresu nie podaję. Jeszcze raz dziękuję wszystkim i pozdrawiam!

----------


## lady in red

Bardzo rzadko bywam na forum.....
Czy ktoś mnie przebił?
Jeśli nie poproszę nr. konta do przelewu  :smile: 

Dziękuję.

----------


## EDZIA

> Bardzo rzadko bywam na forum.....
> Czy ktoś mnie przebił?
> Jeśli nie poproszę nr. konta do przelewu 
> 
> Dziękuję.


Chyba nikt Cię nie przebił - jesteś na liście  :smile: 

A dane do przelewu są tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...elewu-nr-konta

----------


## bpis

Właśnie dziś otrzymałam extra prezent  :yes:  ,a mianowicie książkę z dedykacją  :wiggle: 
Serdecznie dziękuję. :bye:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Do mnie również dzisiaj dotarła świeczka od Juliusza.
Dziękuję bardzo :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Prodeste

Bardzo się cieszymy :smile: 
Mamy nadzieję, że i reszta przesyłek szczęśliwie dotrze do odbiorców :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*Moja piekna filizaneczka rowniez  dotarla dzisiaj 
Dziekuje*

----------


## DPS

Adres Jiggy juz mam, Magste - poproszę o adres na pw, abym mogła wysłać wylicytowaną rzecz.
Mój przelew poszedł dzisiaj dopiero, bo wczoraj wróciliśmy po dwutygodniowej nieobecności, a wyjeżdżając nie miałam pewności, że nikt mnie nie przebije.  :wink:

----------


## Prodeste

> Adres Jiggy juz mam, Magste - poproszę o adres na pw, abym mogła wysłać wylicytowaną rzecz.
> Mój przelew poszedł dzisiaj dopiero, bo wczoraj wróciliśmy po dwutygodniowej nieobecności, a wyjeżdżając nie miałam pewności, że nikt mnie nie przebije.


Poszło. A przelew już doszedł :smile:

----------


## Agduś

Dostałam naszyjnik i kolczyki. Ale cuuuudo!!! Ucieszyło dwie osoby, bo ja kolczyków nie noszę i oddałam Młodej, a ona też zachwycona.
Dziękujemy baaaaardzo!

----------


## Zochna

Dzień dobry , właśnie dotarła do mnie płyta NoeKlez - bardzo dziękuję  :smile: 
Wieczorem zrobię przesłuchanie i się podzielę. Wrażeniami znaczy .

Dzięki  :smile:

----------

